
Spotify – your 2018 in review - oxmane
https://spotifywrapped.com
======
oxmane
I was wondering why they chose to put this under a different domain? If I
understand correctly this made them require you to connect through OAuth2 and
grant permissions which initially made me think twice and check if this truly
a Spotify website and not something that wants to harvest my data.

Any ideas for why they'd choose not to put it on the Spotify domain?

